# Badger cull IS going to happen



## noushka05

so we have to keep the pressure up to make sure it ISNT! If you havent signed the petition please watch the video and if you then think cull is wrong please sign petition. Stop the badger cull - e-petitions

[youtube_browser]0zKwBxUeSfs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## perpetuallypets

Unless there are humans on this Earth, animal torture won't stop. Those people cruel to animals like these should be prosecuted. I have watched a video more cruel than that, so we must pressure this petition.


----------



## 1290423

Bumping for you Noush,
I know how very passinate you are about this.


----------



## tincan

Heartbreaking :sad: Is this how we protect a protected animal ???? Such beautiful animals , trying to survive in a cruel , cruel human world  

I have them in my garden  The B-----ds won't be getting them in there !!!


----------



## Stellabelly

Beautiful animals. So upsetting when you see how many die on the roads let alone doing this to them. Signed.


----------



## tincan

Stellabelly said:


> Beautiful animals. So upsetting when you see how many die on the roads let alone doing this to them. Signed.


Totally agree Sb ,,, I would however prefer them to take their chances on an open road than at the end of a twelve bore shotgun 

unfortunately not all dead roadside Badgers are the victims of car accidents , some are thrown there to disguise " badger baiting" equally horrendous ...


----------



## dandogman

Instead of filming the badger obviously in pain... why did they decide to film it?

I personally am not going to sign the petition, as am sitting on the fence. TB is a big issue, and personally, I value the cow more than the badger. I don't know the facts (their facts could be biased), so will not take a side.


----------



## hippymama

so sad ive never even seen a live badger only dead ones at the side of the road  , why are they not putting more money and resources into vaccinating badgers??


----------



## Zaros

There is not an animal on the face of this planet more contemptible or repugnant than man. He is a vile and destructive creature regarding nothing but his own ideals.



dandogman said:


> Instead of filming the badger obviously in pain... why did they decide to film it?
> 
> I personally am not going to sign the petition, as am sitting on the fence. TB is a big issue, and personally, I value the cow more than the badger. I don't know the facts (their facts could be biased), so will not take a side.


The film is designed to illustrate the needless suffering.

With respect you claim not to want to take sides yet in claiming you value the cow over the badger you took a side.

Animal rights include all animals not just the select few.


----------



## jaycee05

I have signed this before so wont let me sign again, i dont agree with the badger cull at all, why not vaccinate
I have emailed my MP about this and fox hunting, the reply i got was that he cant agree with me, 
He is though a conservative MP AND a farmer, says it all doesnt it?


----------



## tincan

jaycee05 said:


> I have signed this before so wont let me sign again, i dont agree with the badger cull at all, why not vaccinate
> I have emailed my MP about this and fox hunting, the reply i got was that he cant agree with me,
> He is though a conservative MP AND a farmer, says it all doesnt it?


....

Speaks volumes , you know "were all in it together" ....... Not


----------



## noushka05

perpetuallypets said:


> Unless there are humans on this Earth, animal torture won't stop. Those people cruel to animals like these should be prosecuted. I have watched a video more cruel than that, so we must pressure this petition.


Agreed!



DT said:


> Bumping for you Noush,
> I know how very passinate you are about this.


thanks for the bump Sue x



tincan said:


> Heartbreaking :sad: Is this how we protect a protected animal ???? Such beautiful animals , trying to survive in a cruel , cruel human world
> 
> I have them in my garden  The B-----ds won't be getting them in there !!!


Wow how lucky to have them living in your garden...im very jealous



Stellabelly said:


> Beautiful animals. So upsetting when you see how many die on the roads let alone doing this to them. Signed.


thank you



tincan said:


> Totally agree Sb ,,, I would however prefer them to take their chances on an open road than at the end of a twelve bore shotgun
> 
> unfortunately not all dead roadside Badgers are the victims of car accidents , some are thrown there to disguise " badger baiting" equally horrendous ...


A lot of badgers found on the roads have apparently been shot and dumped to make them look like road kill aswell! Sick B*****ds!!



hippymama said:


> so sad ive never even seen a live badger only dead ones at the side of the road  , why are they not putting more money and resources into vaccinating badgers??


The 1st thing this govt did when they came to power was to scrap vaccination trials..this is what one source said about it.... "one of most retrogressive and anti-science actions of any new government":mad5:

there injectable vaccine is up and running and Wales and many wildlife trusts are using it.



dandogman said:


> Instead of filming the badger obviously in pain... why did they decide to film it?
> 
> I personally am not going to sign the petition, as am sitting on the fence. TB is a big issue, and personally, I value the cow more than the badger. I don't know the facts (their facts could be biased), so will not take a side.


whatever your thoughts on the value of badgers if you are a person of science then you wouldnt support the cull. Defra have yet to name even ONE scientist not employed by them that thinks the cull a good idea! The rest all think it will make no significant difference & could well spread the disease.



Zaros said:


> There is not an animal on the face of this planet more contemptible or repugnant than man. He is a vile and destructive creature regarding nothing but his own ideals.
> 
> The film is designed to illustrate the needless suffering.
> 
> With respect you claim not to want to take sides yet in claiming you value the cow over the badger you took a side.
> 
> Animal rights include all animals not just the select few.


our precious wildlife has no 'economic value' though Zaros :frown2:



jaycee05 said:


> I have signed this before so wont let me sign again, i dont agree with the badger cull at all, why not vaccinate
> I have emailed my MP about this and fox hunting, the reply i got was that he cant agree with me,
> He is though a conservative MP AND a farmer, says it all doesnt it?


My MP & my Dads MP have been great they are totally opposed to the cull & to repeal of the hunting ban..they are both labour mps, seems most of the tories are fans of the Countryside Alliance or tow the party line so theyre not interested in science or democracy!



tincan said:


> ....
> 
> Speaks volumes , you know "were all in it together" ....... Not


Have you seen this reckless idiots reaction to people emailing him about our bees?

Hope he got mine via Avaaz lol

Owen Paterson calls for email block after bee 'cyberattack' - Telegraph

*Owen Paterson calls for email block after bee cyberattack*

The bee-mails were sent in protest at the UK Governments failure to back a ban on pesticides environmentalists believe are killing bees.
But Mr Paterson, the MP for North Shropshire, said the cyber-attack was a waste of his time that stopped him from carrying out important national and constituency work.
"Everyone has a right to express their view and write to me but this is a cyber-attack on the constituency office, he said.
"The danger is that someone may have a real problem, they might need an urgent operation or someone abroad might need help or there could be a crisis in business and if they have sent an e-mail it might not be able to get through.
"I have already had people not able to get through. There are real people in North Shropshire writing to me by email
"It is wrong that they should not get access to the e-mail system."
The emails were calling for the UK Government to support a ban on neonicotinoids, the family of pesticides blamed for a decline in bees.
But Mr Paterson said he wanted to wait until the field studies on bumblebees were completed before he made his decision on the ban.
I am not going to be rushed. I am really determined to do the right thing for bees.
"People have their right to express their views but 80,000 e-mails is a cyber-attack
However Avaaz, a global campaign network involving 20 million people, which helped organised the email campaign said it was a democratic right to send the emails.
Ricken Patel, Executive Director for Avaaz pointed out that 2.5 million people signed the petition for the ban and feel strongly about the protection of bees.
He said the organisation are happy to send emails to a separate account and it is up to the minister to manage the publics right to express their opinion.
84,000 people writing individual emails to Owen Paterson on bees is not a cyber attack but democracy.
In another controversial move, in an interview with Country Life magazine Mr Paterson said that people in the UK are obsessed with raptors and the ban on hunting foxes with dogs should be lifted.
"No one is more keen than me to see the Hunting Act repealed because I believe in the management of wildlife."
Mr Paterson also said that the Government is working on a new system of biodiversity offsetting so that developers working on huge projects like HS2 or the Severn Barrage can offset the damage to wildlife by creating new habitat elsewhere.
It shouldnt be a case of build the bypass or save the bats, but, now, the two sides dont talk. The idea is that if we have to put a bypass through woods, we try to mitigate, but if we cant, well give something back in terms of a wood, pond or meadow locally. It would let the steam out of the kettle. Developers would cooper- ate, as theyre getting their way, and the RSPB or the Woodland Trust will get it back in spades.
However Ben Stafford, of the Campaign to Protect Rural England, said so-called biobanking should not be an excuse to trash the countryside.
Bio-banking or biodiversity offsets have potential, and are already being explored in several areas of England. If we can allow sustainable development and boost the amount of wildlife or beautiful countryside we have at the same time, thats an obvious win-win. But the Government must proceed with caution. It wont always be possible to compensate for environmental damage by creating new habitat down the road, and not all kinds of wildlife and landscape can be easily replaced. We must still start from a point of avoiding damage to our precious natural environment wherever possible, and only see offsets as a last resort. They are not a licence to trash the countryside.
And if the Government wants to use offsets on a larger scale, they should be part of a vision to improve Englands countryside  increasing the extent of beautiful landscape and the amount of wildlife, not trying to shift them around like chess-pieces on a board every time a developer comes calling.


----------



## TessNRooRoo

signed....


----------



## Knightofalbion

dandogman said:


> Instead of filming the badger obviously in pain... why did they decide to film it?
> 
> I personally am not going to sign the petition, as am sitting on the fence. TB is a big issue, and personally, I value the cow more than the badger. I don't know the facts (their facts could be biased), so will not take a side.


All well and good for the Government to bang the drum, the fact of the matter is they and the previous Governments have failed to provide the funds needed to come up with an effective bovine TB vaccine.

They have also adopted a lax attitude to the movement of cattle, which has aided the spread of the disease.

The skin test used by vets to determine the presence of bovine TB infection is only 80% accurate. In plain English 20% of cows infected with bovine TB are unwittingly returned to the herd to potentially infect other cows.
{ http://www.badger.org.uk/_Attachments/Resources/785_S4.pdf }

The poor cows are repeatedly impregnated and milked to exhaustion - 
which lowers their immune system, leaving them susceptible to infection.
And then when they are worn out, they are packed off to the slaughterhouse. That's how it works. So spare me from the farmer's crocodile tears.

If every badger in the country was wiped out it certainly wouldn't be the end of bovine TB or even make a discernable difference.

Ultimately the bovine TB problem facing the National Herd is the product of poor governance, greed and bad husbandry. 
Badgers are a convenient scapegoat. Convenient because they cannot answer back and protest their innocence.


----------



## rona

Plummeting TB levels in Ireland attributed to badger cull | News | Farmers Guardian


----------



## noushka05

TessNRooRoo said:


> signed....


thanks so much



Knightofalbion said:


> All well and good for the Government to bang the drum, the fact of the matter is they and the previous Governments have failed to provide the funds needed to come up with an effective bovine TB vaccine.
> 
> They have also adopted a lax attitude to the movement of cattle, which has aided the spread of the disease.
> 
> The skin test used by vets to determine the presence of bovine TB infection is only 80% accurate. In plain English 20% of cows infected with bovine TB are unwittingly returned to the herd to potentially infect other cows.
> { http://www.badger.org.uk/_Attachments/Resources/785_S4.pdf }
> 
> The poor cows are repeatedly impregnated and milked to exhaustion -
> which lowers their immune system, leaving them susceptible to infection.
> And then when they are worn out, they are packed off to the slaughterhouse. That's how it works. So spare me from the farmer's crocodile tears.
> 
> If every badger in the country was wiped out it certainly wouldn't be the end of bovine TB or even make a discernable difference.
> 
> Ultimately the bovine TB problem facing the National Herd is the product of poor governance, greed and bad husbandry.
> Badgers are a convenient scapegoat. Convenient because they cannot answer back and protest their innocence.


Great post KOA x



rona said:


> Plummeting TB levels in Ireland attributed to badger cull | News | Farmers Guardian


Its yet more spin Rona. Theres absolutely no depths to which they'll stoop to get their cull! The Irish Republic have slaughtered 90,000 badgers, every night 6,000 snares are set, yet bTB trend is similar to NI where NO cull has taken place.

TB Ireland


----------



## tincan

rona said:


> Plummeting TB levels in Ireland attributed to badger cull | News | Farmers Guardian


...... 
Jesus christ i have'nt read all of that Rona ..... but after living there nothing suprises me ..... and i do not tar all with the same brush .... but ireland has one of the most hideous animal cruelty/neglect records in europe  ...

this report seems to be from the ROI .. ???? 
get deep down into NI and the practices there are horrendous , i'm talking country folk .... it is a beautiful island but my god ....


----------



## Knightofalbion

In the Republic of Ireland in 1954, 17% of the ROI National Herd was infected with bTB.
A programme of testing and cattle movement restrictions reduced incidence of bTB in the ROI National Herd to 3% by the mid 60s. And all this without one single badger being killed. 
A percentage reduction much greater than the 2000- programme. If killing badgers is the answer, it would have been the answer back then too. It clearly wasn't.

The ROIs anti-bTB campaign involved testing, restriction of cattle movements and the massacre of badgers simultaneously. Where is the control? There isn't one, which fatally flaws the scientific argument.


----------



## rona

noushka05 said:


> thanks so much
> 
> Its yet more spin Rona. Theres absolutely no depths to which they'll stoop to get their cull! The Irish Republic have slaughtered 90,000 badgers, every night 6,000 snares are set, yet bTB trend is similar to NI where NO cull has taken place.
> 
> TB Ireland


I do wonder if their testing kits are coming from a different source to ours, because as I showed in a previous link on this subject, our own positives went up when the testing kit suppliers changed!


----------



## noushka05

rona said:


> I do wonder if their testing kits are coming from a different source to ours, because as I showed in a previous link on this subject, our own positives went up when the testing kit suppliers changed!


Have you seen this Rona? (& the defra link) Rethink Bovine TB Home Page

If the test is so seriously flawed its yet another reason( amongst the mountain of others!) why we shoudnt be culling badgers!
.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Check out Bovine TB Questioning the Existing Policy

"Despite DEFRA trying to present the btb 'Key Facts and Figures' negatively it is clear from the statistics that 88.5% of herds in England and 76.4% of herds in the so-called bTB hotspots went about their business completely unaffected by bTB for the whole of that year and the majority of the remaining herds were only restricted for a short time.
The maps included are very misleading and do not reflect the actual situation."

*"**The statistics published in 2012 confirm that the number of cattle slaughtered for bovine TB control has actually remained stable for the last ten years" *


----------



## Knightofalbion

An interesting article...

Is the badger a scapegoat?


----------



## Adopter

NATIONAL MARCH AGAINST THE BADGER CULL 
1ST JUNE 2013. LONDON. 
TRANSPORT FROM AROUND THE COUNTRY WILL BE ARRANGED, IF YOU CAN HELP WITH TRANSPORT THEN LET PEOPLE KNOW VIA THE LINK BELOW. 
FULL DETAILS CAN BE FOUND HERE :
https://www.facebook.com/events/110322372498385/


----------



## noushka05

I somehow missed these sorry about that.

On monday the e petition became only the 2nd ever to reach 200,000. Its heartening to know so many care enough for our badgers to stand up for them.... Stop the badger cull - e-petitions



Knightofalbion said:


> Check out Bovine TB Questioning the Existing Policy
> 
> "Despite DEFRA trying to present the btb 'Key Facts and Figures' negatively it is clear from the statistics that 88.5% of herds in England and 76.4% of herds in the so-called bTB hotspots went about their business completely unaffected by bTB for the whole of that year and the majority of the remaining herds were only restricted for a short time.
> The maps included are very misleading and do not reflect the actual situation."
> 
> *"**The statistics published in 2012 confirm that the number of cattle slaughtered for bovine TB control has actually remained stable for the last ten years" *





Knightofalbion said:


> An interesting article...
> 
> Is the badger a scapegoat?


Very interesting indeed KOA. Its pretty obvious this cull is politically motivated..i also believe Paterson has his own sinister agenda, he shares the views the insidious Coutryside Alliance, saynomore



Adopter said:


> NATIONAL MARCH AGAINST THE BADGER CULL
> 1ST JUNE 2013. LONDON.
> TRANSPORT FROM AROUND THE COUNTRY WILL BE ARRANGED, IF YOU CAN HELP WITH TRANSPORT THEN LET PEOPLE KNOW VIA THE LINK BELOW.
> FULL DETAILS CAN BE FOUND HERE :
> https://www.facebook.com/events/110322372498385/


Thank you for posting this


----------



## Knightofalbion

Cattle TB figures reach new low - MeatInfo


----------



## noushka05

Knightofalbion said:


> Cattle TB figures reach new low - MeatInfo


This has happened since tighter restrictions for cattle where brought in in January.:sneaky2:

.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Yes and it is a very different picture to the one painted by the NFU, Countryside Alliance and most of the media. Bovine TB is falling and the root cause of the rise of bovine TB in the first place was/is bad husbandry.


----------



## noushka05

Knightofalbion said:


> Yes and it is a very different picture to the one painted by the NFU, Countryside Alliance and most of the media. Bovine TB is falling and the root cause of the rise of bovine TB in the first place was/is bad husbandry.


Precisely KOA. This shower are all in bed together...along with the BVA, did you know Paterson is an honorary member? hes got his fingers in more pies than Mr flippin Kipling! hes as corrupt as they come.

.


----------



## Marleys Mum

Signed makes me sick to think people can treat animals this way


----------



## noushka05

Marleys Mum said:


> Signed makes me sick to think people can treat animals this way


Thank you so much


----------

